# Mose Allison Dead At 89



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

An American treasure, and a unique stylist and songwriter. I got hooked on Mose Allison 20 some years ago when I bought a great 2 disc compilation entitled Allison Wonderland.










This song contains some of Mose's most poignant lyrics.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No Mose fans here? Squares!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Another desperate loss to the music world. What a bad November this is turning out to be.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

starthrower said:


> No Mose fans here? Squares!


I'm a big Mose fan! Had the pleasure of seeing him live several times too. He left us with a wonderful body of work.


----------

